# What are the top three rules you live by?



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Yesterday had a conversation with a local contact who is going over to do a site assessment of a mining facility in Africa.
There was mention of a couple timelines, compensation and that he would be building the team, so he picked who went.
He was talking a cool 10k a month tax free, with 30 other guys making the same, tells me the facility has some "issues" it is trying to handle.
The who, what, when, where and why details are still absent at this point.

However it prompted a conversation between my fiance and myself about what 6 months gone would be like, logistics, etc.

Even though it is a conversation, if it bears fruit, Jan is sooner than later. This morning I woke up @ 4am, and gave myself a little
more hell on leg day than usual, cause I don't want to be the fat guy crying come time for deployment if we have long foot patrols.
It completely changes the gear your mind is in, and thus I reminded myself of a few important rules.

#1 Don't be a jerk. ( Should be the golden rule for everyone.)
#2 No crying down range. ( No one wants to buddy up as whiny Johnny's babysitter. )
#3 Everything Changes. ( Complacency equals you become the enemy that kills you. )

Curious everyone else's rules.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Whatever I do and whoever I deal with I try to - 

Keep it legal
Keep it smart
Keep it safe


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

My three rules are :

#1 God
#2 Country
#3 Family 

If you live by these three you can't go wrong .


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Treat everyone as you expect to be treated. Only one I've ever needed.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

just have one that covers most everything .... never let someone take a swing at you without returning the favor - even it takes years and years and years ....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

1. Treat others as you wish to be treated.
2. Always remember you are going to die, it cuts through the crap.
3. Happy wife, happy life.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Empiricism:

Transparency: Honest with yourself above all, but others too

Inspection: What am I doing? What have I done? What should I do moving forward

Adaptation: First plans never survive first contact/the first try - remain flexible, be ready to GTFO at a moment's notice and fix what you set forth in the inspection stage

Works in software development project management, also works in real life.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Always hug your dog.
Never pass up a cat without a stroke or two.
Eat something every day.
.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Honor God.
Do the next right thing.
Be professional, be courteous, but have a plan to kill everyone you meet.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Jesus
Family
Friends


a lot of other things and then


self


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Never start a fight with a man unless you intend to kill him, you may have to. 
Break only one law at a time.
No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Always have a plan B!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Treat others with the respect they deserve.
Never say anything behind someones back you wouldn't say to their face.
What would my Grandmother say/do?

At dinner time after the blessing we all have to answer these questions:
Did I learn something today? 
Did I do something good for someone else without expecting something?
Did I do something nice for myself?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

God
Family
Texas


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> My three rules are :
> 
> #1 God
> #2 Country
> ...


I like the three, . . . just a slightly different order:

1) God, . . . 2) Family, . . . 3) Country

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Only 2 Rules...

Rule 1;

Slippy is always right

Rule 2;

If Slippy is Wrong, see Rule 1.

:vs_wave:


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

The inspiration for my three rules...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> I like the three, . . . just a slightly different order:
> 
> 1) God, . . . 2) Family, . . . 3) Country
> 
> ...


Great placement on that. If God comes first the other two can assume the proper position.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

On my honor I will do my best, to do my duty to God and my country and to obey the Scout Law. To help other people at all times, to keep myself physically strong, mentally awake, and morally straight.

A Scout is Trustworthy, Loyal, Helpful, Friendly, Courteous, Kind, Obedient, Cheerful, Thrifty, Brave, Clean, and Reverent.

Do a good turn daily.

Be Prepared.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Oooorah.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm really messed up now, I thought it was,"God, Country and Honuor". If I knew how to spell it might help.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Be an honorable man. (my father taught me that)
Talk is cheap, actions count. (life taught me that one)
Be happy. (life it too short not to enjoy it and find pleasure in the little things)


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Practice these principles in all our affairs.
(If you know where that comes from, hit "like")


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

1) Don't ever play pool with a guy who has a name with a city, state, slick, or fast, in it. 

2) always, and I mean always, say she is, when asked by your wife who is the prettiest among her girlfriends.

2) And for gods sake, when asked by the wife if the the pants she is wearing makes her look fat? Say no!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> 1) Don't ever play pool with a guy who has a name with a city, state, slick, or fast, in it.
> 
> 2) always, and I mean always, say she is, when asked by your wife who is the prettiest among her girlfriends.
> 
> 2) And for gods sake, when asked by the wife if the the pants she is wearing makes her look fat? Say no!


I see you have met Tex and Fast Eddy also?


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Always take the high road
Saddle my own horse / stomp my own snakes
Be honest in all aspects of my life


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Honor your mother and father

Treat your neighbor as yourself

That's pretty much it. 

So lets work on3-6

Never let anger cloud you judgement

Always err on the side of mercy

Forgive

That was easy.....

Crap you people really do need to work on this.


----------



## jandoe (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm single, don't have kids, and no family. I only have 2 rules. 1). Don't mess with my little Farm or the animals that live on my farm. 2). Don't mess with my paycheck, because that will mess with my little farm and the little animals on my farm. You break either one of those 2 rules, I'll give it some time then return the favor in spades. While getting even may be wrong, giving Karma a helping hand might not be.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I like what others have said, so I'll just add that:

4. Rice and beans will taste pretty bland if you leave the spices out of your preps.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

1). Always have a sharp knife. (I mean, how else would you expect me to begin?)

2). If I'm five minutes early to a promise it means I'm ten minutes late. (I'm OCD)

3). You can count your true friends on one hand, and have fingers left.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

be honest, respectful, and kind to each other.
watch over children even if they are not your own.
give a person the benefit of doubt, if they still persist on being assholish - then grab them by the pussy, and punch'em in the kisser


----------

